# All Out Athletics Bars



## John. (Jun 24, 2013)

Anyone experienced these bars? A lot of people seem to be rating them but i can't find any reviews aside from what's on their site.

Looking at the all purpose bar for powerlifting. It's a toss up between that, a Texas Power Bar or maybe the Rogue Ohio Power Bar.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Maybe for the Olympic lifts it might matter but I can't see what it matters for power lifting apart from maybe the grip on the bar?


----------

